# Long Island Smoker



## mikeschildt (Jun 13, 2016)

Not many of us up here on Long Island, people here think BBQ is frozen burgers on a gas grill. So, obviously I'm from Long Island NY, I used an offset barrel smoker most of my life but last November I got myself a Masterbuilt electric smoker and honestly I think it's better. Great flavor, plenty of smoke, precise temps and easy. I'm also now into aging my own meat with a unit called the steakager, that's what brought me here today, to comment on a post about the steakager and I had to create an account to do so. Anyway, thanks for having me.


----------



## tropics (Jun 13, 2016)

mikeschildt said:


> Not many of us up here on Long Island, people here think BBQ is frozen burgers on a gas grill. So, obviously I'm from Long Island NY, I used an offset barrel smoker most of my life but last November I got myself a Masterbuilt electric smoker and honestly I think it's better. Great flavor, plenty of smoke, precise temps and easy. I'm also now into aging my own meat with a unit called the steakager, that's what brought me here today, to comment on a post about the steakager and I had to create an account to do so. Anyway, thanks for having me.


Mike Welcome to SMF you have another guy maybe not to far from you


Location: Massapequa, NY (Long Island)
Points: 456


----------



## mikeschildt (Jun 13, 2016)

I'm in Centereach


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, Mike!

Glad you found us!

Al


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 13, 2016)

tropics said:


> Mike Welcome to SMF you have another guy maybe not to far from you
> 
> 
> Location: Massapequa, NY (Long Island)
> Points: 456


hahah that would be me!  Plenty of smokers on Long Island, just gotta know where to find them!  Welcome from another Long Islander and a fellow MES user!


----------



## joe black (Jun 13, 2016)

Welcome from SC, Mike.  It's good to have you here on this great site.

You mentioned frozen burgers.  You need to realize that up north BBQ is a verb, down south it's a noun.  On the eighth day, God created a pig, and God said, mmmmmm.

Good luck and good smokin',   Joe


----------



## gary s (Jun 14, 2016)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum, from a muggy, hot day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------

